# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  فوبيا المطر

## bimo695

اعانى من فوبيا المطر (Ombrophobia) فماذا افعل هل من حل او تجربة شخصيه انا اتعذب 
bimo695@hotmail.com

----------


## boukybouky

عذراً أخي الكريم علي التأخير في الرد علي إستفسارك من قبل د/ عادل

فظروف عمله هذه الفترة مضغوطة بعض الشئ

و لكن ان شاء الله قريباً سيكون متواجد و يرد علي ما تسألين

و حتي ذلك الحين يمكنك الإطلاع علي موضوع الخوف لدكتور عادل:

الخوف

نسأل الله للجميع الصحة و راحة البال

في رعاية الله،،

----------

